# Suns Latest trade!



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

*Chad Ford says Suns get Clark*

and a center for Googs and two first round picks. I hope these picks are not for another 3 or 4 years.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=4819#bottom


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

THIS just in... the suns, just gave up 2 FIRST ROUND PICKS and googs to utah for Keon Clark!!!! 

I don't know the details yet, but at first glance, What are the picks for...and are the suns still going to work out a trade involving Eisley or White???


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Strictly a financial move.. Suns wanted to save some money this year. They traded away what will be the Knicks first rounder this year, a 2005 second round pick, and another first rounder protected until 2010.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Colangelo has become such a cheap ******.

Oh yeah he improved his own purse and our cap situation by 1.5M$ or so with a small chance that the Knicks pick will be lottery even.

On the radio they say we will offer Clevelands pick and 3M$ to make the Bobcats take Jahidi White.

Plan A) Sign Kobe
Plan B) Sign Okur

Unless Plan A happens this season has been a disaster.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dissapointed*

ok...so lets recap this trade

The suns in Essance traded- Stephon Marbury, Penny, Googs, and Trybanski

They got- Howard "Freakin" Eisley, A hurt Mcdyess, Vujenic, and Lampe who doesn't even play......

Wow... The SUNS got ROYALLY SCREWED, in every sense of the word. I was optimistic about the knicks trade at first, but now it seems just awful. I was assuming that the picks would be good, and if nothing else we could use those picks as leverage to get rid of White AND eisley in the off season o free up cap space. 

Now we are in the same boat, say no one takes White, this summer, and we are STUCK with the Googs of the Back court in Howard "I hate this guy more than Dan Langi" Esiley, we still only have 8 million in Cap space...

Bad move by the suns, I just hope that they have something planned and they know something WE DON'T, otherwise, the suns look like they are going to be bad for a long time..... unless the suns can clear up another 7-9 million in Cap space (Just trade Eisley and White), they are not going to have the nessary space to sign a big time free agent. All in all I just hope the Suns are planning something MAJOR, in the offseason, because as of this moment, we are not headingtoward a championship any time soon


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

This trade baffled me. Why do it? Why not just keep Googs for the rest of the year? And why be so desperate and trade two first round draft picks? Just keep googs for the rest of the year, but him on IR and save cap space. What a waste.....


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This trade saved the Colangelos 13.5 millions from their pockets, according to ESPN insider. That would be the luxury taxes they are now no need to pay. Those two draft picks are most likely ended up at around 15 to 20. There's no point of taking youth again when they already have so many, plus one top 5 this upcoming summer.

That being said, I also think giving up TWO first picks is a little over the top.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't know why we couldn't have kept the picks, as incentive for the Bobcats to take one of our Insanely huge contacts off our Cap. AKA, use one of them to clear White, in a trade with Toronto, or something, Or also, using that 15 pick this year to influence the Bobcats to take Eisley in the expansion draft.

I am not particularly upset with the fact that we gave up 2 first round picks, but I am upset HOW/WHY we gave them up

The C's could have./SHOULD have been smarter and used the picks to get rid of cap space, and improve the team, NOT SAVE their money!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I really need to see the financial effects of this trade before I send a mail-bomb to Bryan C.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well the Colangelos probably save 13M$.

The team has 1-2M$ more capspace. A gentle estimate would probably be 10M$ right now.

They supposedly have a handshake deal with the Bobcats to take White +3M$ and supposedly the forever protected Cavs pick.

Would give us ~16M$ capspace to make a run at Kobe, at best sign and trade for Kobe using Marion/Jacobsen so we would still have enough money to sign Vujanic sign Okur or Dampier or Camby and still sign McDyess and a backup SG like Korver or a younger backup big man like Swift.

Draft the BPA, I like Josh Smith right now. If we win the lottery we could probably dump Eisley for capspace or a nice player and move down to #3 to pick Smith.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Well the Colangelos probably save 13M$.
> 
> The team has 1-2M$ more capspace. A gentle estimate would probably be 10M$ right now.
> ...


If that is the case, then it doesn't look so bad. I also forgot they need to reserve money to sign Milos, in addition to the 1st round holds. Good info, Amare.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know jack about college basketball who is Josh Smith?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> I don't know jack about college basketball who is Josh Smith?


Josh Smith is a high school player, he´s not in college.

Nbadraft.net profile:http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/joshsmith.asp 

Here is a picture of him playing for his AAU team:


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Josh is a stud*

he is going to be GREAT!

If the C's see a strong chance of us NOT landing Kobe, AND, if Howard or Okefor are there, the suns NEED to jump all over this kid!

He is the best player, on the Best team in the Nation. 

He can shoot, slash, and Defend, He is going to be Special!

But I don't know if having Marion, JJ, Casey, Kobe, AND Josh SMith on the same team would be good. so I would say it should all be based on how Kobe is reacting to signing with us


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*sorry*



> AND, if Howard or Okefor are there


I meant to say "If Howard and Okafor ARE NOT there!"

Sorry


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we get Kobe I would suspect that Marion will go to the Lakers and JJ start at SF.

Josh would be a great pick because nobody knows how good JJ will play along with Kobe so Josh would be nice insurance, long term anyway.


----------

